
Microsoft Word Document Upload to Stored XSS: A Case Study - vuln
https://www.coalfire.com/Solutions/Coalfire-Labs/The-Coalfire-LABS-Blog/may-2018/microsoft-word-document-upload-to-stored-xss
======
darshitpp
I'm curious if the same can be done via an Excel .xls or .xlsx file

~~~
yardshop
It would possibly work with XLSX or PPTX or any of the newer Office file
formats that rely on zipping a folder of XML files. Open Document Format files
like those from Libre Office might be capable of this too.

XLS, PPT, DOC or other old style Office files don't follow this format so this
specific approach wouldn't work on those.

